# carb issue



## hugh (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a YS624T purchased over many years ago. With winter coming I took it out of the shed and tired to fire it up. No go so the carb was removed and i found the main jet plugged, cleaned that and reassembled it , started on the first pull. Only now the rev,s rise and fall once it warms up and the choke is turned off. Has anyone here had this problem and if so, what was the solution. Also the transmission linkage has been out of adjustment for a couple of years, only has 2 speeds forward that are accessible from 3rd and 4th gear slot.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you are going to have to have a looksee down there. something could be living down there causing it to bind up. as for the carb issue I will leave that to the carb guru's here on these forms. but anyhoo.*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Been there, done that.
The low speed carb circuit has stubborn junk in it. I assume you've alreqdy cleaned that jet? Boil/clean until you're sure that's enough, then do it again and again. Take out the welch plug only if you have the special metric size needed to replace it. [5mm?]
The shift linkage has a pin that must drop into a hole. [Yamaha unique design] Without that accomplished, the machine will effectively remain in neutral. Adjust the linkage to fix. The topic has been discussed here previously.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello Gentlemen 
I just picked up a ys624t. I had to attempynand rebuild carb. When finished i put if back on started up. But leaking gas from the bowl
Any videos you know of on how to rebuild a YS624T Carberator. 
Thanks for amy help
Dan D


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

there should be a carb sticky since this question comes up on a daily basis.

a "how to" troubleshoot along possibly with a short video. since carb problems are universal no matter what brand ( thanks ethanol or water in gas ) it would be a valuable go to resource. 

I'd do it but am far from the SBF expert on carbs here. many more members with much more experience.


----------



## Snoopy (Dec 12, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Hello Gentlemen
> I just picked up a ys624t. I had to attempynand rebuild carb. When finished i put if back on started up. But leaking gas from the bowl
> Any videos you know of on how to rebuild a YS624T Carberator.
> Thanks for amy help
> Dan D


You might want to nudge "GregNL".. He seems very knowledgeable about these things.


----------

